# What plants grow well with and Undergravel filter?



## akafugu (Jul 14, 2011)

I've build an internal corner filter in one of my tanks using part of a terrarium waterfall ornament (basically a tall plastic box that looks like a rock pile), a section of UG filter covered over with lava rock and gravel and topped with a power head.

I plan to put a top layer of ADA substrate on it and then top it off with a hardy fast-growing plant. I've been thinking a big java fern might work the best, but I wonder other plants might work. I know that most serious planted tank keepers wouldn't use UG filters as the water movement through the roots disturbs many plants.

But who knows what plants would do well with an UG, if any?


----------

